# Non ECNL clubs playing in ECNL2? Truth or fiction



## Speed (Apr 14, 2019)

Was told today that non ECNL clubs can field ECNL 2 teams. Is this really true?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 16, 2019)

Has there been any official ecnl2 announcements yet? 
Lots of rumors out there.


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Apr 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Has there been any official ecnl2 announcements yet?
> Lots of rumors out there.


The only official notice I've seen is for the Northeast 

https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/27/girls-ecnl-announces-ecnl-regional-league-northeast-conference-for-the-2019-20-season/


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Apr 16, 2019)

https://www.scblues.com/scblues

I see SC Blues 2004 team looking for players for their ECNL2 team.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 16, 2019)

AF is at Blues now?


----------



## ToonArmy (Apr 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> AF is at Blues now?


Guess so. I thought he finished the year at South Slammers.

Get use to those Blues teams to play down and win a bunch of tournaments.


----------



## AZsoccerDad (Apr 16, 2019)

ECNL 2 really is not well thought out...they don't have a post season for them, no attendance at the ECNL events or even a showcase, so just league games...what the hell do the kids have to play for? It just is a stupid thing...they could get clubs, parents, and kids to do it if they would at least put them in the ECNL events...I am almost 100% positive that there would be an ECNL 2 from one club that could compete and beat another ECNL "1" team....missed opportunity in my opinion.


----------



## Speed (Apr 16, 2019)

AZsoccerDad said:


> ECNL 2 really is not well thought out...they don't have a post season for them, no attendance at the ECNL events or even a showcase, so just league games...what the hell do the kids have to play for? It just is a stupid thing...they could get clubs, parents, and kids to do it if they would at least put them in the ECNL events...I am almost 100% positive that there would be an ECNL 2 from one club that could compete and beat another ECNL "1" team....missed opportunity in my opinion.


I see you are (?) in AZ is there ECNL2 there and that's what you are referencing as far as post season? We are being told that the ECNL teams will play at the same tournaments that ECNL will as well as during league play some ECNL teams. I honestly don't want to do all the travel but I have a kid that wants to play college soccer and we played DPL this year. Other than the horrendous issues with scheduling we really liked the level of play so are trying to mirror that. Any suggestions?


----------



## AZsoccerDad (Apr 16, 2019)

Speed said:


> I see you are (?) in AZ is there ECNL2 there and that's what you are referencing as far as post season? We are being told that the ECNL teams will play at the same tournaments that ECNL will as well as during league play some ECNL teams. I honestly don't want to do all the travel but I have a kid that wants to play college soccer and we played DPL this year. Other than the horrendous issues with scheduling we really liked the level of play so are trying to mirror that. Any suggestions?



pm sent


----------

